
Web or iPhone OS applications to make money? - acangiano
http://antoniocangiano.com/2010/05/20/web-or-iphone-os-applications-to-make-money/
======
gte910h
I think iPhone is a better place to make _some_ money. I think the web is a
better place to build a permanent company on one application.

If you're up for making a suite of apps though, the appstore is good for that.

------
brisance
What Google is not addressing is why, as a developer, would I want to host my
applications on Google's Web App store if it's essentially the same under any
WebKit-based browser. i.e. What is the business case for it?

